
Hackers are spoofing language type in Google analytics with spam links - titusblair
https://medium.com/@titusblair/hackers-are-spoofing-language-type-in-google-anlaytics-with-spam-links-86587a52e061#.i97wa6ool
======
gnicholas
This has been hitting my site with increasing frequency, and I finally found a
solution [1]. I'm surprised this Medium article only describes the problem,
not any of the various solutions. I tried various filters based on source, but
that just ends up being whack-a-mole. I also didn't want to filter all reddit
traffic (that started yesterday) since we actually do get legit referrals from
there sometimes. Hope this helps others who are dealing with the same issue!

1: [http://www.analyticsedge.com/2016/11/heres-a-
secret-%C9%A2oo...](http://www.analyticsedge.com/2016/11/heres-a-
secret-%C9%A2oogle-com-is-not-google-com/)

~~~
titusblair
Awesome I updated the article with a link to your article!

